# just get a hairtransplant bro



## im_still_here (Jul 31, 2019)

https://www.rahalhairtransplant.com/many-grafts-need-full-head-hair/
_I know that I need to transplant above *40 grafts cm/2* (roughly) to *create the illusion of hair.*

Though I find that *50-70 grafts* cm/2 achieves maximum fullness & density… so you can style your hair as you wish — long, short, parted, or “messy”._

http://shapiromedical.com/learning-center/understanding-density-2/
_Another concept that is important to understand is the concept of “social observation” vs. “critical observation”. A hair transplant that achieves a density of 40-50 FU/cm2 will achieve social fullness, which means that the patient will look full most social situation. This includes casual observation from across the room to about a foot away. It is not meant to eliminate the ability to see any scalp under all“critical” observations which mean very close up, orparted. If one critically examines the scalp of people without hair loss, some scalp can be often seen.*Patients who agonize about never seeing any scalp under any situation have unrealistic expectations about the purpose of hair transplants and will never be satisfied.* A patient can be made to look full under most situations… but the scalp can be found under critical close up observation_





*50-60 grafts per cm^2 is the most any ethical surgeon will do,* so if they're doing that many you can be sure you're getting the best density possible with a transplant

for comparison:

The crown is the region that is most densely packed with hair follicles.* For the crown of the scalp pre-puberty, the density is 250-400 hairs/cm^2. In adults the sides and back of the scalp may have a hair density as low as 150/cm^2.*


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## toolateforme (Jul 31, 2019)

i had the worst hairline of school since my childhood i stood no chance at life. gg mate


----------



## im_still_here (Jul 31, 2019)

what have we learnt today?

take your fin. there is not alternative. 

by the way if you get transplant you pretty much forced to take fin.


----------



## Fat cunt (Jul 31, 2019)

If im ever going to get a hairtransplant im going to just do the hairstyle that i have now fringe or hair covering my forehead its best for prettyboymaxxing


----------



## toolateforme (Jul 31, 2019)

im_still_here said:


> what have we learnt today?
> 
> take your fin. there is not alternative.
> 
> by the way if you get transplant you pretty much forced to take fin.


what is fin?


----------



## im_still_here (Jul 31, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> what is fin?


finasterid


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 31, 2019)

im_still_here said:


> https://www.rahalhairtransplant.com/many-grafts-need-full-head-hair/
> _I know that I need to transplant above *40 grafts cm/2* (roughly) to *create the illusion of hair.*
> 
> Though I find that *50-70 grafts* cm/2 achieves maximum fullness & density… so you can style your hair as you wish — long, short, parted, or “messy”._
> ...


whats the reason why they dont go higher with the grafts? 2 much work?


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Jul 31, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> If im ever going to get a hairtransplant im going to just do the hairstyle that i have now fringe or hair covering my forehead its best for prettyboymaxxing


I came to this conclusion the other day too. Even if I had a good hairline I’d still wear it as a messy fringe. Suits my face better.


----------



## im_still_here (Jul 31, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> whats the reason why they dont go higher with the grafts? 2 much work?



various reason


1. most people have not enoug hairfolicle for dense packing. you also have to consider that majority of men will still lose hair after hairtransplant so you need a few hairs left as a backup for a second transplant or you will end up with bald spots behind your transplant

2. the more dense you pack the more likely is that something goes wrong, eg hairfolicles die etc. and then you are really fucked. you can end up looking more bald then before with scars. *50-60 grafts per cm^2 is the most any ethical surgeon will do. *majority of people need a second transplant at the same area a few months later to reach sufficient density - which would still be visible. hairtransplant will always be just an illusion of hair in 99% of cases. concealers or fake hair are almost mandatory.

3. even with unlimited hairfolicle supply you would never and i repeat never reach natural density which goes up to *250-400 hairs/cm^2. even dense packing is just 90cm^2*


its over. once you bald start getting fin or abandon all hope. there is no plan b


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 31, 2019)

im_still_here said:


> various reason
> 
> 
> 1. most people have not enoug hairfolicle for dense packing. you also have to consider that majority of men will still lose hair after hairtransplant so you need a few hairs left as a backup for a second transplant or you will end up with bald spots behind your transplant
> ...



shit man, i thought of evening my hairline since one side is slightly norwooded and then maybe lower my hairline at the same time


----------



## im_still_here (Jul 31, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> shit man, i thought of evening my hairline since one side is slightly norwooded and then maybe lower my hairline at the same time



are you already taking fin?


----------



## Fat cunt (Jul 31, 2019)

cant you just combine the hairtransplant with the tattoo thing that makes it look like you have more dense hair?


----------



## Dutcher (Jul 31, 2019)

Op is talking out of his ass

*The African individual has a
lower hair density (average 160 hairs/cm2) than the
Asian (average 170 hairs/cm2) and Caucasian (average
200 hairs/cm2).*

You can easily transplant 70 per 1 surgery and be done in 2.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjABegQIDxAG&usg=AOvVaw0ajJP4tpKD5lpwTPprE--l[/URL]


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jul 31, 2019)

My dad got a hair transplant but he never heard of finasteride jfl


----------



## ScramFranklin (Jul 31, 2019)

im_still_here said:


> 3. even with unlimited hairfolicle supply you would never and i repeat never reach natural density which goes up to *250-400 hairs/cm^2. even dense packing is just 90cm^2*



Why? Even if they could only pack 50ish cm hairs/cm^2 per transplant, couldn't you just get multiple?


----------



## Dutcher (Jul 31, 2019)

ScramFranklin said:


> Why? Even if they could only pack 50ish cm hairs/cm^2 per transplant, couldn't you just get multiple?


You can. Op is just bullshitting


----------



## im_still_here (Jul 31, 2019)

*UNDERSTANDING DENSITY: Meeting a Patients Expectations of Density is the Second Most important Goal in Hair Transplantation.*






Understanding Density -


Basic Principles Creating Naturalness Understanding Density Achieving Density How Many Grafts? Educational Video UNDERSTANDING DENSITY: Meeting a Patients Expectations of Density is the Second Most important Goal in Hair Transplantation. THE CHALLENGE OF ACHIEVING DENSITY Meeting a patient’s...



shapiromedical.com













Hair Transplant Coverage and Density - AEK Hair Clinic


Patients frequently ask I want it all covered or How much can you cover?. You have to always keep in mind that there are two aspects of a hair transplant: coverage and density, and they are opposite.




www.aekhairclinic.com













What's the maximum density a hair transplant can achieve given an unlimited donor supply?


Answer (1 of 6): Hair transplants helps in giving bald individuals a camouflage look rather than achieving existing hair density. No hair transplants can give the previous density.This is because hair transplants would permit a maximum of 3000 to 3500 graft transplantation in one session by FUT ...




www.quora.com






its over


Dutcher said:


> Op is talking out of his ass
> 
> *The African individual has a
> lower hair density (average 160 hairs/cm2) than the
> ...



wrong:

The average density of hair on an adult who does not have baldness is 200-300 hairs per square centimeter (cm2). Variability in this value occurs with hair color, age of the individual, location you are observing on the scalp, and the presence of any hair loss diseases. The crown is the region that is most densely packed with hair follicles. In adults the sides and back of the scalp may have a hair density as low as 150/cm2. For the crown of the scalp pre-puberty, the density is 250-400 hairs/cm2. Hair follicle density is a different thing altogether.









How much hair can you grow on your head?


Answer (1 of 2): The average density of hair on an adult who does not have baldness is 200-300 hair fibers per square centimeter (cm2). Variability in this value occurs with hair color, age of the individual, location you are observing on the scalp, and the presence of any hair loss diseases. The...




www.quora.com





also:

1. dense packing can only be done if you are minimal balding and are very sure you wont receed any furture simply because everyone has a limited number of donor hair

2. dense packing is less than natural density in white people. even with multiple sessions you wont reach natural density because the risk of necrosis is too high. show me a examples of dense packing (even done in multiple sessions) where they go way over 50-60 'grafts' or 100-120 hairs per square centimeter. show me an example where they get to 200-400 hairs per cm^2


----------



## ScramFranklin (Aug 1, 2019)

_*Your own links refute your assertions.*_ The quora link about graft counts assuming unlimited donor supply don't say that you can't do a certain density. It says you can't do a certain density 1. in one session due to shock loss or necrosis and 2. due to LIMITED GRAFTS.

You have asserted that even if the adequate grafts were available, you could not get good density. If multiple sessions were done, you could.


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 1, 2019)

ScramFranklin said:


> _*Your own links refute your assertions.*_ The quora link about graft counts assuming unlimited donor supply don't say that you can't do a certain density. It says you can't do a certain density 1. in one session due to shock loss or necrosis and 2. due to LIMITED GRAFTS.
> 
> You have asserted that even if the adequate grafts were available, you could not get good density. If multiple sessions were done, you could.



as i already wrote:


show me a examples of dense packing (even done in multiple sessions) where they go way over 50-60 'grafts' or 100-120 hairs per square centimeter. show me an example where they get to 200-400 hairs per cm^2

just 1 single example


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 1, 2019)

Thats why you need to ensure you wont go above norwood 2, norwood 2 can be saved with dense packing but anything other than that is just fighting for survival


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Aug 1, 2019)

@im_still_here @Dutcher

I’ve read from a few posters on other forums that microneedling can damage your scalp tissue and make it difficult or impossible for hair transplant in the future. 

Any truth to this?


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Aug 1, 2019)

good post. getting a hair transplant without fin and it working for you is moronic


----------



## CarnivoreDiet (Aug 1, 2019)

If you are bald, and do't use hair systems (thin ones like 0.02mm) - you waste time. Yes, its 150-200 dollars a month to maintain, expensive. But how much it costs to live a shitty life and waste the best years of it?


----------



## dingodongo (Aug 2, 2019)

Fuck fin, it will ruin a man. Roidsmax and SMP is where it's at


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 2, 2019)

dingodongo said:


> Fuck fin, it will ruin a man. Roidsmax and SMP is where it's at



strong cope


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 2, 2019)

CarnivoreDiet said:


> If you are bald, and do't use hair systems (thin ones like 0.02mm) - you waste time. Yes, its 150-200 dollars a month to maintain, expensive. But how much it costs to live a shitty life and waste the best years of it?



a lot of hollywood actors actually go that route


dingodongo said:


> Fuck fin, it will ruin a man. Roidsmax and SMP is where it's at




smp is often easily spotable. more easily then a hairpiecd


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Aug 2, 2019)

At the barbers the gay guy cutting my hair told me I have one of the highest hair densities he’s ever seen. Same I was born at Norwood 1 though


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 2, 2019)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> At the barbers the gay guy cutting my hair told me I have one of the highest hair densities he’s ever seen. Same I was born at Norwood 1 though






if you are under 25/30 it means absolutely nothing

i would say 80-90% of male do not bald until 25/26

if you are norwood 1 midthirties id say you are relatively safe even though i witness cases where the man had full norwood 1 at 40 and went norwood 6 until 50


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Aug 2, 2019)

im_still_here said:


> if you are under 25/30 it means absolutely nothing
> 
> i would say 80-90% of male do not bald until 25/26
> 
> if you are norwood 1 midthirties id say you are relatively safe even though i witness cases where the man had full norwood 1 at 40 and went norwood 6 until 50


my dad was born NW1 and now is NW2 at 50, i think i should be okayish if i go easy on the tren


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 2, 2019)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> my dad was born NW1 and now is NW2 at 50, i think i should be okayish if i go easy on the tren



you also have to look at uncles and grandfathers...if neither of them is balding too you are safe.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Aug 2, 2019)

im_still_here said:


> you also have to look at uncles and grandfathers...if neither of them is balding too you are safe.


my uncle is the same, NW2 at 50 and im pretty sure he uses/has used steroids. Grandfather is completley norwooded but hes 80 so idk when he went bald at, paternal grandfather is dead


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 2, 2019)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> my uncle is the same, NW2 at 50 and im pretty sure he uses/has used steroids. Grandfather is completley norwooded but hes 80 so idk when he went bald at, paternal grandfather is dead



lets just hope for the best then


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Aug 2, 2019)

im_still_here said:


> lets just hope for the best then


i mean im gonna be finding out how prone i am imminently since im on roids lol


----------



## BritneySpearsfan (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## dingodongo (Aug 2, 2019)

im_still_here said:


> a lot of hollywood actors actually go that route
> 
> 
> 
> smp is often easily spotable. more easily then a hairpiecd



No way. I had it done. I can't even tell where my own hairline starts after shaving. Darker skin helps.


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 2, 2019)

dingodongo said:


> No way. I had it done. I can't even tell where my own hairline starts after shaving. Darker skin helps.



thats what i said often instead of always


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 2, 2019)

OP talking from his ass.

True you probably dont wanna go for some slicked back hairstyle, but the illusion is perfectly well maintained providing you're not an idiot.

Needless to say out in the real world no one is looking for evidence of a HT, so it's much much less likely they'd see one that some guy on here looking at another guy who he knows got a HT.


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 2, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> OP talking from his ass.
> 
> True you probably dont wanna go for some slicked back hairstyle, but the illusion is perfectly well maintained providing you're not an idiot.
> 
> Needless to say out in the real world no one is looking for evidence of a HT, so it's much much less likely they'd see one that some guy on here looking at another guy who he knows got a HT.



doesnt debate my point: ht will never be good as natural hair and there is no hairtransplant surgeon who would disagree on me on that point


and this point proves it



> True you probably dont wanna go for some slicked back hairstyle




its another question if you are ok with something that gives more an illusion of a full head - for most people who got ht its enough. but that doesnt debate my point

not saying ht is bad but it will never be as good as maintaining your natural hair


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 2, 2019)

im_still_here said:


> doesnt debate my point: ht will never be good as natural hair and there is no hairtransplant surgeon who would disagree on me on that point
> 
> 
> and this point proves it
> ...



No one ever claimed its 100% as good as maintaining a NW1 hairline naturally forever.

It certainly mogs being NW2 or NW3 though.

Sure, I'll take not being able to slick back my hair in exchange for not looking like a balding soycuck.


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 2, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> No one ever claimed its 100% as good as maintaining a NW1 hairline naturally forever.
> 
> It certainly mogs being NW2 or NW3 though.
> 
> Sure, I'll take not being able to slick back my hair in exchange for not looking like a balding soycuck.




yeah definitely. i saw good results as long as the person hasnt reached a high norwood status (and you cant dense pack anymore)

so once you reach that point like norwood 3 or norwood 4 id suggest ht if you have the donor hair for it.

but if you are still norwood 1, norwood 2 its better to just mantain your hair and just not to reach the norwood 3 territory


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 2, 2019)

im_still_here said:


> yeah definitely. i saw good results as long as the person hasnt reached a high norwood status (and you cant dense pack anymore)
> 
> so once you reach that point like norwood 3 or norwood 4 id suggest ht if you have the donor hair for it.
> 
> but if you are still norwood 1, norwood 2 its better to just mantain your hair and just not to reach the norwood 3 territory



OK - I got a HT. Just a single one, from a cheap clinic in Turkey. IIRC the surgeon said they can pack at up to 50 grafts per cm2 (so I definetely didnt get over this as I've only had one HT on the area). 

Just took these photos now. I honestly cant tell the difference between the temples and the hairline compared to the hair behind it. And I'm specifically looking for it with my hair unnaturally pulled back in the first pic. In the real world a normie will have no chance at all of noticing something like this.











Proof I got it done:


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 2, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> OK - I got a HT. Just a single one, from a cheap clinic in Turkey. IIRC the surgeon said they can pack at up to 50 grafts per cm2 (so I definetely didnt get over this as I've only had one HT on the area).
> 
> Just took these photos now. I honestly cant tell the difference between the temples and the hairline compared to the hair behind it. And I'm specifically looking for it with my hair unnaturally pulled back in the first pic. In the real world a normie will have no chance at all of noticing something like this.
> 
> ...



good result

yeah its dense packed but im confident i would see under certain lightenings and if the hair were wet but im maybe the best norwood spotter in the western hemisphere. and if you would buzzcut it would be obvious too.

good results nontheless 99% of people wont see it

i hope for you dont start to bald behind the transplaneted area though because when you start to bald there more lightening will come from behind and above into the transplanted area which will make it more obvious


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 2, 2019)

im_still_here said:


> good result
> 
> yeah its dense packed but im confident i would see under certain lightenings and if the hair were wet but im maybe the best norwood spotter in the western hemisphere. and if you would buzzcut it would be obvious too.
> 
> ...



Yes - if the hair is wet it's much more noticable (although not to the extent a normcattle in the street could tell what's up, but it does look much thinner around the temples when wet for sure).

But bro, considering we're only talking about a 2000 EUR price, it certainly mogs being NW2. Of course I'd rather have stayed NW1 naturally forever, but that just didnt happen.

I'll likely get another HT if I start to bald behind it. I used 2000 grafts on the first HT so likely have around 6000 more. My norwood has been stable for at least 5 years though (I'm 28 now) so hopefully the reaper won't visit again for a while.

If I run out of grafts and/or can't fix it with a hair system, that's when I'll be going ER.


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 2, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Yes - if the hair is wet it's much more noticable (although not to the extent a normcattle in the street could tell what's up, but it does look much thinner around the temples when wet for sure).
> 
> But bro, considering we're only talking about a 2000 EUR price, it certainly mogs being NW2. Of course I'd rather have stayed NW1 naturally forever, but that just didnt happen.
> 
> ...




yes youre result is very good and was a very good investment but

1. you were at a low norwood state which allowed to dense pack. this is literally a elite hairtransplant result. most people dont get such a good result. 

2. even with this result which i would consider ideal its still visible under certain conditions. many people dont know this. they think hairtransplant is a no brainer and just gives you perfect natural hair gain - so why taking finasterid?


i dont say dont get a hairtransplant. im just saying it isnt that easy. and keeping your hair is the most stressfree way.

but yes your approach with a hairpiece is a good way too


----------



## ScramFranklin (Aug 2, 2019)

im_still_here said:


> as i already wrote:
> 
> 
> show me a examples of dense packing (even done in multiple sessions) where they go way over 50-60 'grafts' or 100-120 hairs per square centimeter. show me an example where they get to 200-400 hairs per cm^2
> ...



You are the one who made the initial assertion. YOUR OWN LINKS mention problems with too much density IN A SINGLE SESSION.
Yes, there will be issues with graft availability with today's technology. Yes, you can't do too much density in a single session due to shock loss or necrosis. My sole issue is with your assertion that good density could not be attained with multiple sessions aside from the finite graft limit.


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 2, 2019)

ScramFranklin said:


> You are the one who made the initial assertion. YOUR OWN LINKS mention problems with too much density IN A SINGLE SESSION.



lol show me one example

hint: you cant. you wont find a single one


----------



## ScramFranklin (Aug 2, 2019)

im_still_here said:


> lol show me one example
> 
> hint: you cant. you wont find a single one



You: "3. even with unlimited hairfolicle supply you would never and i repeat never reach natural density which goes up to *250-400 hairs/cm^2. even dense packing is just 90cm^2* "

The *burden of proof* is the obligation to provide sufficient supporting *evidence* for any arguments that you make. The *burden of proof* fallacy occurs when someone claims that they don't have a *burden of proof* with regards to their own arguments, or when someone attempts to shift their own *burden of proof* to someone else.

You made the assertion. Your OWN LINKS mention the problems with dense packing in SINGLE SESSIONS.


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 2, 2019)

ScramFranklin said:


> You: "3. even with unlimited hairfolicle supply you would never and i repeat never reach natural density which goes up to *250-400 hairs/cm^2. even dense packing is just 90cm^2* "
> 
> The *burden of proof* is the obligation to provide sufficient supporting *evidence* for any arguments that you make. The *burden of proof* fallacy occurs when someone claims that they don't have a *burden of proof* with regards to their own arguments, or when someone attempts to shift their own *burden of proof* to someone else.
> 
> You made the assertion. Your OWN LINKS mention the problems with dense packing in SINGLE SESSIONS.




angels might exist because nobody can proof 100% they dont exist

"burden of proof"



show me an angel and i will belief it

show me a 400 hairs/cm2 hairtransplant and i will belief it

but until then...


----------



## ScramFranklin (Aug 2, 2019)

im_still_here said:


> angels might exist because nobody can proof 100% they dont exist
> 
> "burden of proof"
> 
> ...




You have it completely backwards. If I say "angels exist", then the burden of proof would be on ME. This is logic 101. You have tried to flip the burden of proof.

This is how you are arguing:
You: Girls are as strong as boys.
Me: Really?
You: Yes. Here is proof. (own links say that girls are as strong as boys if the girl lifts weights and the boy is 3 years old)
Me: That's not proof... did you even read it?
You: Prove to me that girls aren't as strong as boys.


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 2, 2019)

ScramFranklin said:


> You have it completely backwards. If I say "angels exist", then the burden of proof would be on ME. This is logic 101. You have tried to flip the burden of proof.



you asking me to proof the negativ - my example is not "angels exists" but "angels dont exists"

you ask me to proof that (multiple) haitransplants with a density 400 hairs per cm^2 DONT exist


keep dreaming of angels, santa claus and multiple hairtransplants that give you a density of 400 hairs per cm^2


----------



## Batterymodel (Aug 2, 2019)

been saying it for ages

you take dutasteride or you get got by the reaper

simple


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 2, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> been saying it for ages
> 
> you take dutasteride or you get got by the reaper
> 
> simple


legit


----------



## ScramFranklin (Aug 2, 2019)

im_still_here said:


> you asking me to proof the negativ - my example is not "angels exists" but "angels dont exists"
> 
> you ask me to proof that (multiple) haitransplants with a 400 hairs per cm^2 DONT exist



So burden of proof is on you lmfao. You. made. the. claim. Just change my example above from "girls are stronger than boys" to "boys aren't stronger than girls" and thats how your'e trying to justify yourself now lmao. If you stated "boys aren't stronger than girls" you have the burden of proof.

And thats not what I'm asking you to prove. You claimed it COULD'NT exist even with unlimited grafts, not that it DOESN'T exist. Ofcourse it doesn't exist now because unlimited grafts don't exist

Srs, are you a lowiqcel?


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 2, 2019)

ScramFranklin said:


> So burden of proof is on you lmfao. You. made. the. claim. Just change my example above from "girls are stronger than boys" to "boys aren't stronger than girls" and thats how your'e trying to justify yourself now lmao. If you stated "boys aren't stronger than girls" you have the burden of proof.



okay i cant proof that angels DONT exist, i cant proof that santa claus DONT exist and i cant proof that hairtransplants with 400 hairs per cm^2 DONT exist

got me buddy

ofc everyone with a healthy mind and over 10 years would assume neither angles nor santa claus nor transplanted areas with 400 hairs per cm^2 exist but you cant be 100% sure because you cant proof the negativ

maybe we should start writing wishing letters to santa asking for a good maxilla


----------



## ScramFranklin (Aug 2, 2019)

im_still_here said:


> okay i cant proof that angels DONT exist, i cant proof that santa claus DONT exist and i cant proof that hairtransplants with 400 hairs per cm^2 DONT exist
> 
> got me buddy
> 
> ofc everyone with a healthy mind and over 10 years would assume neither angles nor santa claus nor transplanted areas with 400 hairs per cm^2 exist but you cant be 100% sure because you cant proof the negativ



Imagine making this false equivalency. There is no reason to think that you couldn't get good density assuming unlimited grafts and multiple sessions. There are plenty of reasons to think that santa claus doesn't exist.

You have been using problems regarding achieving density in SINGLE sessions and applying it to MULTIPLE sessions. Your posted links even say necrosis and other problems occur when transplanting too much density in SINGLE sessions.

Using your own logic, I can't transplant a hair somewhere that already has good density. You believe that?


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 2, 2019)

ScramFranklin said:


> Imagine making this false equivalency. There is no reason to think that you couldn't get good density assuming unlimited grafts and multiple sessions. There are plenty of reasons to think that santa claus doesn't exist.
> 
> You have been using problems regarding achieving density in SINGLE sessions and applying it to MULTIPLE sessions. Your posted links even say necrosis and other problems occur when transplanting too much density in SINGLE sessions.



and yet you wont find a single example.

which is odd - why wouldnt 1 - just 1 - single guy go for natural density?

i mean they are people who put implants in their face to look like cats or lizards but there isnt a single guy with a transplanted area of 400 hairs per cm^2


----------



## ScramFranklin (Aug 2, 2019)

LMAO you keep ignoring the points I'm making and asking me for proof when you made the assertion It could not be done using unlimited grafts and multiple sessions. And you don't have a reason why, just equalizing it to believing in santa claus.

I would not be surprised if doctors don't currently give natural density. This is due to: 1. limited grafts 2. You can't with a single session.

It seems logical it would be easier to find a professional saying "you can't get natural density even with multiple sessions and unlimited grafts".

*Using your own logic, I can't transplant a hair somewhere that already has good density. Because it already has too high of density. You believe that? I couldn't transplant a hair from the back of my head to the side of my head?

Your'e own link, and a quote from a SURGEON: "Hair transplantation can hide the baldness in SINGLE sitting, but it cannot provide the natural density in ONE session."

Again, from your link: "This is because hair transplants would permit a maximum of 3000 to 3500 graft transplantation in ONE session." "a maximum of 4500 to 5000 graft transplantation would be possible in ONE hair transplant session. "*

weird how they keep mentioning SINGLE session


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 2, 2019)

ScramFranklin said:


> LMAO you keep ignoring the points I'm making and asking me for proof when you made the assertion It could not be done using unlimited grafts and multiple sessions. And you don't have a reason why, just equalizing it to believing in santa claus.
> 
> I would not be surprised if doctors don't currently give natural density. This is due to: 1. limited grafts 2. You can't with a single session.
> 
> ...







keep dreaming for santa claus and natural density.


----------



## ScramFranklin (Aug 2, 2019)

im_still_here said:


> keep dreaming for santa claus and natural density.



Lmao. Okay. Maybe someday they will have an IQ transplant for you. You definitely addressed my arguments


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 2, 2019)

ScramFranklin said:


> Lmao. Okay. Maybe someday they will have an IQ transplant for you. You definitely addressed my arguments



keep barking


----------



## ScramFranklin (Aug 2, 2019)

im_still_here said:


> keep barking


Lmfao
My doctor said he can’t transplant a hair to the side of my head because the density is too high


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 2, 2019)

ScramFranklin said:


> Lmfao
> My doctor said he can’t transplant a hair to the side of my head because the density is too high


the higher denisty of the area where you are about to transplant the hair the higher risk of necrosis and shockloss - even if you dont dense pack

keep crying for natural hair density of 150- 200 hairs per cm^2 leave alone 400 cm^2


----------



## ScramFranklin (Aug 2, 2019)

Lmfao. Ok.


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Aug 2, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> OK - I got a HT. Just a single one, from a cheap clinic in Turkey. IIRC the surgeon said they can pack at up to 50 grafts per cm2 (so I definetely didnt get over this as I've only had one HT on the area).
> 
> Just took these photos now. I honestly cant tell the difference between the temples and the hairline compared to the hair behind it. And I'm specifically looking for it with my hair unnaturally pulled back in the first pic. In the real world a normie will have no chance at all of noticing something like this.
> 
> ...


Do you have pics of your hairline before the procedure?


----------



## Lysander (Aug 2, 2019)

im_still_here said:


> a lot of hollywood actors actually go that route
> 
> 
> 
> smp is often easily spotable. more easily then a hairpiecd



White men should stay the fook away from SMP. Looks like absolute shite.

Here's a white guy DIY attaching his hair system on top of his SMP. Just look at how shitty the SMP looks compared to the hair system at the end of clip.


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 2, 2019)

Wannabe6ft2 said:


> Do you have pics of your hairline before the procedure?



Sure.











No one can seriously suggest a HT - even just a single session at a cheap clinic - doesnt mog being visibly NW2.

True, it doesnt work as good past NW3 as then you start to lack the grafts to get a NW1 hairline back. But for NW2/3cels, I highly recommend.


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Aug 3, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Sure.
> 
> View attachment 90457
> 
> ...


Fuck man a good hairline is so important. Boosted your looks tenfold. Im running cover up game at the moment which works but need this done ASAP.


----------



## jackthenerd (Aug 3, 2019)

Do you actually need to use propecia / finasteride when getting a hair transplant? Can't you just get multiple hair transplants? 

Recently came across this guy on youtube, he apparently stopped taking fin. He mention that he has had 3 hair transplants so most of the hair on his head is transplanted, so fin won't change whether he will be keeping that hair or not. (since it's literally transplanted). Is this true? Will you keep transplanted hair for ever? However, if you've only had 1 hair transplant for your hairline, then you stop taking fin, then the section behind the hairline, the middle part of the head and the crown is eventually gonna go away, but couldn't you just get another transplant to fix that again? 

Here's a video:







And this is his current hairline. Video above is from 2015, and this one is from 2019, so idk if he started taking fin again or not, either way, it looks really good. (I think he's had 4+ hair transplants at this point):


----------



## Striking resemblance (Aug 4, 2019)

Going to a cheap clinic in Turkey for that price of like 2000 euro one could be considered lucky with that turnout. Many of these clinics uses technicians or inexperienced doc that screws up the growth direction, multiple grafts in the fronts, wierd hairlines or just a bad yield, thats why one should never fall for these shitty pakage prices and get deluded by fancy pics of models and interior and stuff like that.


----------



## wristcel (Aug 8, 2019)

Where'd you go, @itsOVER ? (what clinic)
I'm looking to get one done in Turkey soon myself and am speaking with 2 orr 3 clinics at the mo


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 8, 2019)

wristcel said:


> Where'd you go, @itsOVER ? (what clinic)
> I'm looking to get one done in Turkey soon myself and am speaking with 2 orr 3 clinics at the mo



I went here:









Dr.Cinik - Hair Transplant Doctor in Turkey


Dr. Emrah Cinik Hair Hospital is a professional centrum for hair transplant in Turkey Istanbul, where you can restore your hair in a single day.




www.emrahcinik.com





Price was 2100 eurobux. Dunno if it's still the same now.


----------



## Framletgod (Aug 8, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> I went here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


before and after?


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 8, 2019)

Striking resemblance said:


> Going to a cheap clinic in Turkey for that price of like 2000 euro one could be considered lucky with that turnout. Many of these clinics uses technicians or inexperienced doc that screws up the growth direction, multiple grafts in the fronts, wierd hairlines or just a bad yield, thats why one should never fall for these shitty pakage prices and get deluded by fancy pics of models and interior and stuff like that.



It's true that the technicians will actually place the grafts in. The doctor draws the hairline. YOU have to know what you want though, since the one that pays the piper calls the tune in Turkey - they'll do whatever you ask, providing it's actually possible. That has the positive of not having to wade through a bunch of cucks bluepilling you, but it also gives you free reign to fuck yourself up if you're a brainlet - make sure you're very clear about what you want, and make sure the hairline drawn is to your satisfaction.

If you want endless hand holding and the doctor to make the choices on your behalf, Turkey ain't for you. Do your research, know what you want, know the surgery limitations (I.e dont try and go for a NW1 if you're NW4, your coverage will be shit) and you can, in my experience, get a good result.

Of course if you have money to burn do whatever you like, but just because a place is cheap doesnt mean you cant get a decent result.


Framletgod said:


> before and after?



Posts 42 and 67 in this thread.


----------



## Striking resemblance (Aug 9, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> It's true that the technicians will actually place the grafts in. The doctor draws the hairline. YOU have to know what you want though, since the one that pays the piper calls the tune in Turkey - they'll do whatever you ask, providing it's actually possible. That has the positive of not having to wade through a bunch of cucks bluepilling you, but it also gives you free reign to fuck yourself up if you're a brainlet - make sure you're very clear about what you want, and make sure the hairline drawn is to your satisfaction.
> 
> If you want endless hand holding and the doctor to make the choices on your behalf, Turkey ain't for you. Do your research, know what you want, know the surgery limitations (I.e dont try and go for a NW1 if you're NW4, your coverage will be shit) and you can, in my experience, get a good result.
> 
> ...


Just to clear, most pple think its better to do an ht in the west like one would think of any operation. However ht is different, its one those things that one could benefit from doing in Turkey rather than Europe. Ofc no one should go to these worthless surgeons in England like the horrible Chris Kyle example. Its alway cheaper in Turkey but even in Turkey 2000 is very cheap compared to other surgeons in that country. Manual punch is always better for the patient, but it takes longer time, and the surgeons will earn less money. Thats why you can get cheap transplants when they use motorpunch. That doesnt mean motorpunch will be a shitty result but its not as safe bet as manual.


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 9, 2019)

Striking resemblance said:


> Just to clear, most pple think its better to do an ht in the west like one would think of any operation. However ht is different, its one those things that one could benefit from doing in Turkey rather than Europe. Ofc no one should go to these worthless surgeons in England like the horrible Chris Kyle example. Its alway cheaper in Turkey but even in Turkey 2000 is very cheap compared to other surgeons in that country. Manual punch is always better for the patient, but it takes longer time, and the surgeons will earn less money. Thats why you can get cheap transplants when they use motorpunch. That doesnt mean motorpunch will be a shitty result but its not as safe bet as manual.



2k is a pretty standard clinic price - there's plenty around those levels.

Ofc, there's doctors out there like Erdogan who charge 3x as much but do it all themselves and almost always achieve good results. I don't believe in always saving up to get 'the best' though. Time is even more valuable than money, and there's only a limited window you'll be sexually desirable to prime foids in your lifetime. It's better to get an average result at age 25, than a brilliant result at age 28 IMO - because that's 3 less years you'll actually be able to use the results, and the agepill comes for everyone eventually.

Essentially, one has to balance the tradeoffs between time and money. Unless you are born a richcel, that usually means you'll have to compromise and accept not getting the absolute best surgeons at some point.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Aug 9, 2019)

ScramFranklin said:


> Lmfao. Ok.


"the higher denisty of the area where you are about to transplant the hair the higher risk of necrosis and shockloss " 

This is true you arrogant cunt.


itsOVER said:


> 2k is a pretty standard clinic price - there's plenty around those levels.
> 
> Ofc, there's doctors out there like Erdogan who charge 3x as much but do it all themselves and almost always achieve good results. I don't believe in always saving up to get 'the best' though. Time is even more valuable than money, and there's only a limited window you'll be sexually desirable to prime foids in your lifetime. It's better to get an average result at age 25, than a brilliant result at age 28 IMO - because that's 3 less years you'll actually be able to use the results, and the agepill comes for everyone eventually.
> 
> Essentially, one has to balance the tradeoffs between time and money. Unless you are born a richcel, that usually means you'll have to compromise and accept not getting the absolute best surgeons at some point.


Do you post anywhere other than looksmax? Since you got banned from incels?


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## itsOVER (Aug 10, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> "the higher denisty of the area where you are about to transplant the hair the higher risk of necrosis and shockloss "
> 
> This is true you arrogant cunt.
> 
> Do you post anywhere other than looksmax? Since you got banned from incels?



Nah, only here and discord.

More active on discord really.


----------



## Striking resemblance (Aug 10, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> 2k is a pretty standard clinic price - there's plenty around those levels.
> 
> Ofc, there's doctors out there like Erdogan who charge 3x as much but do it all themselves and almost always achieve good results. I don't believe in always saving up to get 'the best' though. Time is even more valuable than money, and there's only a limited window you'll be sexually desirable to prime foids in your lifetime. It's better to get an average result at age 25, than a brilliant result at age 28 IMO - because that's 3 less years you'll actually be able to use the results, and the agepill comes for everyone eventually.
> 
> Essentially, one has to balance the tradeoffs between time and money. Unless you are born a richcel, that usually means you'll have to compromise and accept not getting the absolute best surgeons at some point.


It is prob is average, but I was refering to the known doctors who has good reputation. If pple could know forehand they would get that result for 2000, well then its a no brainer. However no one in their right mind would want a shitty ht or actually, most sane pple wouldnt want a ht wich one could tell is a ht. Or at least not the girls in the club, ie not a Chris Kyle result.


----------



## samm735 (Aug 10, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> View attachment 94260


lifefuel for baldcels


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Aug 10, 2019)

no


----------



## ScramFranklin (Aug 11, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> "the higher denisty of the area where you are about to transplant the hair the higher risk of necrosis and shockloss "
> 
> This is true you arrogant cunt.
> 
> Do you post anywhere other than looksmax? Since you got banned from incels?


 
For a singular transplant. As in you can’t have new grafts too close to one another. Did you even read the whole back and forth? The guy didn’t address anything you subhuman iq douchebag


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 25, 2020)

bump


----------

